# 1 Month, No Nitrite



## Jordan (Aug 23, 2005)

It's been one month since I have started the Fishless Cycling method. I have no media in my filter because I do not know what kind to get. I realize this could be the problem but the bacteria still should grow on the bio-wheel and the gravel. Anyhow, I have absolutely no nitrites. My ammonia level is kind of high at around 4ppm, is this too much? I have never had a tank before and no access to bio-spira, so I do not have any established media. Any idea as to how long this cycle could take?

Thanks


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Jordan said:


> It's been one month since I have started the Fishless Cycling method. I have no media in my filter because I do not know what kind to get. I realize this could be the problem but the bacteria still should grow on the bio-wheel and the gravel. Anyhow, I have absolutely no nitrites. My ammonia level is kind of high at around 4ppm, is this too much? I have never had a tank before and no access to bio-spira, so I do not have any established media. Any idea as to how long this cycle could take?
> 
> Thanks


http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de....php?id=cycling
this should help









What do u mean u have no media in ur filter? Do u mean like no charcoal or foam thingys?


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I would put media in as soon as you can...


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

well u cant put ammonia in the water and wait for the bacteria too fall out the sky.. u gotta put somethin in there to start it off.


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

dipset.taliban said:


> well u cant put ammonia in the water and wait for the bacteria too fall out the sky.. u gotta put somethin in there to start it off.


not entirely true. bacteria will eventually thrive in that tank even if you don't put bio spira. just 
keep your ammonia level at that.

it's a bummer you don't have access to bio spira. i suggest gravel from an established tank. or if this is your only tank, go to your lfs and ask them for a handful or two of their gravel from their tanks.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

dude just buy feeder and toss them in there. Or put a dead worm in there.


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

^^^ i don't think he's got a problem with ammonia.


----------



## Jordan (Aug 23, 2005)

Yea, I have no problem with ammonia. I'm adding 23 drops daily. Just getting very impatient with this cycle. I'm going to go through with it, but I really want my Rhom soon. If I get some gravel from my LFS, how do I get it home without killing the bacteria on it?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Jordan said:


> Yea, I have no problem with ammonia. I'm adding 23 drops daily. Just getting very impatient with this cycle. I'm going to go through with it, but I really want my Rhom soon. If I get some gravel from my LFS, how do I get it home without killing the bacteria on it?


dont wrry u wont be able to kill bacteria that easy. If u want bacteria in ur tank get some feeders. Thier waste will produce somehting for bacteria to thrive on. And a rotting worm will provide bacteria too.


----------



## molsonian (Nov 12, 2005)

rocker said:


> Yea, I have no problem with ammonia. I'm adding 23 drops daily. Just getting very impatient with this cycle. I'm going to go through with it, but I really want my Rhom soon. If I get some gravel from my LFS, how do I get it home without killing the bacteria on it?


dont wrry u wont be able to kill bacteria that easy. If u want bacteria in ur tank get some feeders. Thier waste will produce somehting for bacteria to thrive on. And a rotting worm will provide bacteria too.
[/quote]

yeah through some starter fish in there and add some ammonia (fish will die but they will pretty much die anyways) feed them once a day but make sure you get some media first!


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

rocker said:


> Yea, I have no problem with ammonia. I'm adding 23 drops daily. Just getting very impatient with this cycle. I'm going to go through with it, but I really want my Rhom soon. If I get some gravel from my LFS, how do I get it home without killing the bacteria on it?


dont wrry u wont be able to kill bacteria that easy. If u want bacteria in ur tank get some feeders. Thier waste will produce somehting for bacteria to thrive on. And a rotting worm will provide bacteria too.
[/quote]
why do u think he is putting amonia in there????


----------



## molsonian (Nov 12, 2005)

lil fishy said:


> Yea, I have no problem with ammonia. I'm adding 23 drops daily. Just getting very impatient with this cycle. I'm going to go through with it, but I really want my Rhom soon. If I get some gravel from my LFS, how do I get it home without killing the bacteria on it?


dont wrry u wont be able to kill bacteria that easy. If u want bacteria in ur tank get some feeders. Thier waste will produce somehting for bacteria to thrive on. And a rotting worm will provide bacteria too.
[/quote]
why do u think he is putting amonia in there????
[/quote]

just a wild guess but to feed the BB..


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

molsonian said:


> Yea, I have no problem with ammonia. I'm adding 23 drops daily. Just getting very impatient with this cycle. I'm going to go through with it, but I really want my Rhom soon. If I get some gravel from my LFS, how do I get it home without killing the bacteria on it?


dont wrry u wont be able to kill bacteria that easy. If u want bacteria in ur tank get some feeders. Thier waste will produce somehting for bacteria to thrive on. And a rotting worm will provide bacteria too.
[/quote]
why do u think he is putting amonia in there????
[/quote]

just a wild guess but to feed the BB..
[/quote]
that was just a rhetorical question!


----------



## jblewis (Nov 9, 2005)

get some media to put in your filter helps alot. you tank will cycle without adding bio spira or pre established media mine did. put lava rock pebles in your filter there cheep and work great. if you cant find pebles breack them with a hammer.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Jordan said:


> It's been one month since I have started the Fishless Cycling method. I have no media in my filter because I do not know what kind to get. I realize this could be the problem but the bacteria still should grow on the bio-wheel and the gravel. Anyhow, I have absolutely no nitrites. My ammonia level is kind of high at around 4ppm, is this too much? I have never had a tank before and no access to bio-spira, so I do not have any established media. Any idea as to how long this cycle could take?


Jordan,

Something is wrong: a month and only ammonium in water, no nitrites. I would like to know a few things:
- what kind of filtration you have, how much biomedia is in the filter, how big is the tank?
- what are other water parameters: like nitrates (NO3) and pH?

One point to remember is that nitrification bacteria need oxygen and fairly neutral water (pH 6 - 8) in order to grow. In nitrifying process the pH is lowered. Nitrification bacteria are autotrophs: they take carbon dioxide (CO2) as carbon source for growth.

Regards,


----------

